# Video of your tortoise ?



## Alaskamike

Wanted 2 minute or less videos of your tortoise doing something ( eating yawning, coming at you , chasing the dog , etc ). They can be serious , funny, medical treatment , building a new tort table , hide box , pen 
Growing food ,eating ,pooping, mating , or sleeping with the cat. 

I want to start a You Tube channel called " Tortoise Tales" and would love contributions from forum member. 

I will advertise and send people to the tortoise forum with each vid posted. I also plan to do educational vids on care ; lighting , heat , lights , substrata , humidity , food, breeding , mixing species , etc. 

If you have the ability to contribute a vid in this area - have at it ! 

All videos will be screened by me and posted by me with credits to the maker. So here is how to do it. 

Keep vids SHORT. No more than 2 minutes. I'll make exceptions for instructional vids. 

If you do it on a smart phone. You will have to break it down into shorter segments to send to me. That's fine. I can patch it back together with my editor. 

You can download HD or bigger vids at VEMO and provide me a link to copy 

I would like the vids emailed to me for comment and editing at 
[email protected]
In segments is okay if needed. 

If you want your name included in credits you must provide that to me. If you are selling / or a business provide me your info - website etc and I'll include it in the video. If it is legit and appropriate 

I will require a simple statement with your vid submission that just says 
" I give permission to use this video on the Turtle Tales You Tube Channel"

Well ...... Let's see if I can make this work 
Mike


----------



## Momof4

What a great idea!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Super idea, good luck with that.
Unfortunately, I have enough trouble with photos, so a video is probably out of the question.
I'll see.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Super idea, good luck with that.
> Unfortunately, I have enough trouble with photos, so a video is probably out of the question.
> I'll see.


I have your same problem with photos and videos I'm afraid.


----------



## Gillian M

Alaskamike said:


> Wanted 2 minute or less videos of your tortoise doing something ( eating yawning, coming at you , chasing the dog , etc ). They can be serious , funny, medical treatment , building a new tort table , hide box , pen
> Growing food ,eating ,pooping, mating , or sleeping with the cat.
> 
> I want to start a You Tube channel called " Tortoise Tales" and would love contributions from forum member.
> 
> I will advertise and send people to the tortoise forum with each vid posted. I also plan to do educational vids on care ; lighting , heat , lights , substrata , humidity , food, breeding , mixing species , etc.
> 
> If you have the ability to contribute a vid in this area - have at it !
> 
> All videos will be screened by me and posted by me with credits to the maker. So here is how to do it.
> 
> Keep vids SHORT. No more than 2 minutes. I'll make exceptions for instructional vids.
> 
> If you do it on a smart phone. You will have to break it down into shorter segments to send to me. That's fine. I can patch it back together with my editor.
> 
> You can download HD or bigger vids at VEMO and provide me a link to copy
> 
> I would like the vids emailed to me for comment and editing at
> [email protected]
> In segments is okay if needed.
> 
> If you want your name included in credits you must provide that to me. If you are selling / or a business provide me your info - website etc and I'll include it in the video. If it is legit and appropriate
> 
> I will require a simple statement with your vid submission that just says
> " I give permission to use this video on the Turtle Tales You Tube Channel"
> 
> Well ...... Let's see if I can make this work
> Mike


A great idea. How did you think of it? 

Sorry to inform you that I have Adam's same issue.

Anyway, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Alaskamike

Sure. I understand that many of us are not very tech savvy. But if you have teens in your family - problem solved. Hahahaha


----------



## Tort Love

Alaskamike said:


> Wanted 2 minute or less videos of your tortoise doing something ( eating yawning, coming at you , chasing the dog , etc ). They can be serious , funny, medical treatment , building a new tort table , hide box , pen
> Growing food ,eating ,pooping, mating , or sleeping with the cat.
> 
> I want to start a You Tube channel called " Tortoise Tales" and would love contributions from forum member.
> 
> I will advertise and send people to the tortoise forum with each vid posted. I also plan to do educational vids on care ; lighting , heat , lights , substrata , humidity , food, breeding , mixing species , etc.
> 
> If you have the ability to contribute a vid in this area - have at it !
> 
> All videos will be screened by me and posted by me with credits to the maker. So here is how to do it.
> 
> Keep vids SHORT. No more than 2 minutes. I'll make exceptions for instructional vids.
> 
> If you do it on a smart phone. You will have to break it down into shorter segments to send to me. That's fine. I can patch it back together with my editor.
> 
> You can download HD or bigger vids at VEMO and provide me a link to copy
> 
> I would like the vids emailed to me for comment and editing at
> [email protected]
> In segments is okay if needed.
> 
> If you want your name included in credits you must provide that to me. If you are selling / or a business provide me your info - website etc and I'll include it in the video. If it is legit and appropriate
> 
> I will require a simple statement with your vid submission that just says
> " I give permission to use this video on the Turtle Tales You Tube Channel"
> 
> Well ...... Let's see if I can make this work
> Mike


----------



## Tort Love

Mumbai and Tortellini


----------



## Peytons torts

What is your email so I can send you them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Peytons torts said:


> What is your email so I can send you them?


It's listed as a link in his first post at the top of this thread.


----------



## Peytons torts

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's listed as a link in his first post at the top of this thread.


Oh I see it it doesn't come up as a link I guess in the app thanks


----------



## DawnH

GREAT idea!


----------



## XxRockyxX

Are u still making the video?


----------



## Alaskamike

Yes. Haven't done one latly but still doing it. I have a follow up to the pyramiding one in the works.


----------



## tortadise

ive got some. My brother does all the web upkeep on the site. and were going trough over 400 videos tonight actually. But heres some for you for now.

Kinixys erosa drinking water from a "rain storm"





Egyptians drinking water from a spray down classic behavior of this species young and mature





Adult egyptians breeding





A long version of just how cool tortoises are.





Manouria emys emys covering up her nest





A short film on manouria in general
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxv9fSIIXNw

Manouria emys emys breeding
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNROV8kn-aE

Indian stars getting soaked and big female trying to get out of the sink
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khtQXVn9kYA

Baby sulcata hatching out of the egg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drA2zgTQtvA

Sulcatas walking around eating grass.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESBLhRaMLDQ

Leopard tortoise laying eggs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCG7xZYjlfI

Thats about it for now. Until we go through all the videos on our database.


----------



## Alaskamike

Nice Kelly. 
Would you okay me us bing some of those , editing into others and giving you credit?


----------



## tortadise

Alaskamike said:


> Nice Kelly.
> Would you okay me us bing some of those , editing into others and giving you credit?


have at it.


----------



## tortadise

Might try @Anthony P he has a boat load of footage, good footage too. Perhaps he could throw some your way.


----------



## Alaskamike

tortadise said:


> Might try @Anthony P he has a boat load of footage, good footage too. Perhaps he could throw some your way.


Thanks Kelly. I will


----------



## XxRockyxX

Hey I tried to email you a video of my greek eating but it won't let me.


----------



## stojanovski92113

I have no idea how to upload a video!!


----------



## XxRockyxX

It's sent!


----------



## Merrick

Sent


----------



## cheeky0




----------



## Gillian M

cheeky0 said:


> View attachment 154763


A very warm welcome to the forum and a very cute little tort! GOD bless.


----------



## cheeky0

Baby Terry literally getting stuck in to his food.


----------



## cheeky0




----------



## cheeky0

cheeky0 said:


> View attachment 154929


Slight miscalculation of cave size.


----------



## cheeky0

I need help, my tortoise looks like one side of mouth has been bleeding?????


----------



## cheeky0




----------

